# hope everyone is fine in oklahoma



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

My best wishes to Will and everyone and their families and friends.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Just talked to Will on facebook he and his family are ok. Good news!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Biz and 911 is safe also. Others of Moore not so lucky. Please help by texting REDCROSS to 90999


----------



## Retroloco-LJ (May 7, 2013)

Will said:


> Biz and 911 is safe also. Others of Moore not so lucky. Please help by texting REDCROSS to 90999


Agreed. The tragedy in Oklahoma is just heart wrenching. For those that want to help that may not be able to give a monetary donation, blood is always needed. Find your local donation center and give to save lives!

____________________
http://fhfurr.com


----------

